# Potential alternative to wood Construction



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw someone say that they built a slingshot using this method a while back, but I cannot find the link. This looks like it could be straightforward if you have the right tools. Should be stronger than wood, but lighter than metal.

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21836


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure looks awesome when it's done!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

a good alternative to wooden slingshots are slingshots made out steel


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Frodo said:


> a good alternative to wooden slingshots are slingshots made out steel


I agree, but some people like wide-body slingshots. This should be stronger and longer lasting since it is waterproof. It also, as Smitty said, looks pretty awesome!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

A person could make a slingshot this way by cutting denim into sheets about 6"x8" saturate and stack cloth until maybe 1 1/2" high. Another way to clamp is to use a plastic bag and a vacuum pump to suck out all the air from the bag with the denim inside. Even clamping on any shape. Then you could cut and shape it just like a board cut or even make it look like a natural tree fork wearing jeans! Lots of ways to be creative with this stuff!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I remember another guy from a different forum who had great success with the Micarta frames. This technique was originally used by Knife makers ( he happens to be an exceptional knife guy). His name is CK ,and he's the Administrator for the Catapult Kids Forum. I never personally tried the technique. It is messy so be ready, but the end results can be stunning and they are pretty strong. I just have too much fun with wood!







Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

"Jeancarta" and its variants are well known in the knife community. I really admire some of the beautiful knife handles made by the various knife forum guys out of the stuff, but there are a couple considerations to take into account:

1. As flatband mentioned, very messy process with some nasty chemicals (and pricey if you don't already have most of the "ingredients" you'll need). Make sure you have a good open work area with no kids or pets around (and a good set of rubber gloves







).

2. Most wood can be cut, ground, and sanded with a simple mask over the mouth and nose (with a few exceptions); whereas, any form of micarta or other laminate, due to the synthetic resins used in the lamination process, gives off EXTREMELY toxic dust during grinding/sanding. THe result is that you'll need to invest in a good cartridge style, pro grade respirator before embarking upon such a project(another $30-50 or so to your initial costs).

These laminates can be made out of basically any cloth, and they do produce some very interesting,beautiful and durable results.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I guess I'll stick with wood too. I don't want to be breathing toxic stuff either.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a pro-grade respirator, but it does seem like a hassle to do it safely.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you want something really different try Lexan. Strong clear can be shaped with wood working tools. Besides you can see thru it when you are shooting







great stuff.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That does look awesome wingshooter! Do you have to wear any special gear to sand it? Do you polish it after you get it to the shape you want?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> That does look awesome wingshooter! Do you have to wear any special gear to sand it? Do you polish it after you get it to the shape you want?


Aaron I cut the shape with a small band saw then use a small round over bit on my router table to round over the edges. Then I use a diamond file and 220 sandpaper to smoth the edges.After that I use a cotton buffing wheel to polish the edges with some buffing compound. You have to use a light hand on the buffing because heat will melt the surface. It is very strong but not brittle as most plastic is. You have to be careful with the surface and keep the film on both sides while your working it because it will scratch. You don't have to wear special gear to work it. I noticed this afternoon when I was shooting you can see through the slingshot when your shooting kind of cool.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

this is a very stroung alternative to wood or metal. A thickness of 1/2" to 3/4" would work nicely but would safly test first. In my younger years i worked a simaler prosess in fiberglass and a 1/4" sheet would support a full grown person with little bowing and no bresking. We would then finish it with a prosess caled waxing witch is jist mixing resen with extra hardner sets faster and makes for a better finish.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Can you buy Lexan at some place like Home Depot? About how much does it cost? I might want to try that stuff too!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty said:


> Can you buy Lexan at some place like Home Depot? About how much does it cost? I might want to try that stuff too!


Smitty, Places like Lowes or Home Depot carry thin sheets. You will have to find a plastic dealer to get the 1/2 stock. Lexan only goes up to 1/2 inch thick. It can be laminated and that is one of my next projects. I don't have exact cost but it is like $23.00 per sqare foot. Out of the piece I had I made 4 full size and one shirt pocket model. Lexan comes in a few different colors I know there is white and a translusent one you can not see through. Try it you'll like it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you Wingshooter. You tha man!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

smitty said:


> Thank you Wingshooter. You tha man!


Here is the best plastic supply house that I have found. Tex
http://www.boedeker.com/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thank you Wingshooter. You tha man!


Here is the best plastic supply house that I have found. Tex
http://www.boedeker.com/
[/quote]
Wow! They have just about everything you could ask for!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> Thank you Wingshooter. You tha man!


Here is the best plastic supply house that I have found. Tex
http://www.boedeker.com/
[/quote]
Wow! They have just about everything you could ask for!
[/quote]
Wow is right I didn't know there was that much to chose from. You would have to be a certified engineer to pick the right one. I have used Lexan before so picked what I was used to. The salesman showed me some stuff that had bullets imbeded in it that they used for banks. That would make one tough frame (bullet proof)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Tex for the great site!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

AaronC said:


> it does seem like a hassle to do it safely.


Moreso than wood, definitely. I hope I didn't scare anybody away from trying it out. It's just that I've read enough at various knife forums about the dangers of working with these materials that I wanted to share that info so people would know to be cautious when working with it. With a quality respirator and either doing your cutting/sanding/grinding outside or in a shop with good dust control equipment, it shouldn't be too big a deal.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

If you do it outside in the open air you should be jist fine. Yes the fumes and dust are toxic but working this prosess with fiberglass in the past all we used was a standered res. that sells very cheap at wal-mart.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

if someone is going to go through the trouble of laying up some resin/hardener why not just make it out of carbon fiber?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> if someone is going to go through the trouble of laying up some resin/hardener why not just make it out of carbon fiber?


I thought the same, but for carbon fiber to set you need heat as well as pressure. Also, I think that carbon is toxic if breathed in.


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful work, and nice technique. Here is a place to share that info. where it would definitely be welcome: http://sinza.forumotion.com/forum.htm
Phyreblade there also runs a site called the Dark Blade: http://thedarkblade.com/the-potbellied-little-crossbow/



AaronC said:


> if someone is going to go through the trouble of laying up some resin/hardener why not just make it out of carbon fiber?


I thought the same, but for carbon fiber to set you need heat as well as pressure. Also, I think that carbon is toxic if breathed in.
[/quote]


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AaronC said:


> I saw someone say that they built a slingshot using this method a while back, but I cannot find the link. This looks like it could be straightforward if you have the right tools. Should be stronger than wood, but lighter than metal.
> 
> http://www.britishbl...ead.php?t=21836


On tensile strength, steel is 23,000 pounds per square inch, Bamboo is 28,000 pounds per square inch. There are cultures that build scafolding that encapsulate skyscrapers. Bamboo is extreemly light weight, renewable, as strong as steel, can be carved and requires no chemical finish to protect it. However I am impressed with transforming denim to the finished product the link shows.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a small sheet of micarta I was going to use for knife handles, I think I will try a slingshot instead, once i get my fretsaw up and running.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> it does seem like a hassle to do it safely.


Moreso than wood, definitely. I hope I didn't scare anybody away from trying it out. It's just that I've read enough at various knife forums about the dangers of working with these materials that I wanted to share that info so people would know to be cautious when working with it. With a quality respirator and either doing your cutting/sanding/grinding outside or in a shop with good dust control equipment, it shouldn't be too big a deal.








[/quote]

Much agreed, it looks like the fellow was pouring duro. Very hazardous. These chemicals are very pungent and once in the body they never come out. Physical maladies and cancer come from these toxins. A repirator will not filter this out. Better to have a manufactur that is set up to do this. Stick with wood speces that can do no harm. I once thought of Cocobolo wood for a slingshot but this is not safe to work with. Pleased to see you brought up the danger.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, just pick a slingshot that you can be great with and be done with it. I mean its like King Solomon with 1200 concubine how could he ever get to know one of them well. Pick one hang with it and be done, thats my plan.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

dgui said:


> Hey, just pick a slingshot that you can be great with and be done with it. I mean its like King Solomon with 1200 concubine how could he ever get to know one of them well. Pick one hang with it and be done, thats my plan.


I'd bet that he had *A LOT* of fun with those 1200 concubines!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I'd bet that he had *A LOT* of fun with those 1200 concubines!


LOL! Probably got mighty tuckered out though.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not real sure that keeping 1200 concubines is a wise thing to do?!


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

I can only fit 500 concubines in my basement and even then they are stacked 3 deep!


----------

